# Excel spreadsheet



## Onthescrapheap (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi guys, Does anyone have a expenses spreadsheet they are willing to share?


----------



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

Try Jess Murray at DriveTax 
Drivetax https://www.drivetax.com.au/new-uber-drivers/
I think she does a free version, she is very very helpful and has contributed to this forum if you search
Cheers


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

I have one in my signature


----------

